
TruffleRuby – GraalVM Community Edition 20.1.0 - ksec
https://github.com/oracle/truffleruby/releases/tag/vm-20.1.0
======
ksec
TruffleRuby [1] is now the only Ruby other than CRuby that passes all the
RubyGems tests. ( For the record, JRuby is very close at 99%+. )

There is one major App [2] already running on TruffleRuby within Shopify
according to Chris Seaton, Founder of TruffleRuby.

[1][https://github.com/rubygems/rubygems/pull/2797#issuecomment-...](https://github.com/rubygems/rubygems/pull/2797#issuecomment-626150446)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23182907](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23182907)

